# Carputer and W205?



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi guys, I was wondering if it was possible to hook up a carputer to the W205's monitor, and retain the touch screen capabilities and such. Has anyone ever done this before? I'm not trying to use the carputer for SQ (i'll just use an H701) but I do think it would awesome to hook up the carputer to it and maybe have it monitor various things to do with the car (maybe find a way to get info from the OBD-II) ???

Input?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

why bother? You can buy a touch screen carputer monitor for a lot less than a w205. Do you plan on using the carputer for all of your dvd/cd playing needs?


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

bobditts said:


> why bother? You can buy a touch screen carputer monitor for a lot less than a w205. Do you plan on using the carputer for all of your dvd/cd playing needs?


Because I already have the W205/H701, and was just wonderign if I could add on the carputer. And no, my W205 will take car of playing media


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I was thinking similar (in dash + carputer) but if its just for media and nothing else, I would suggest getting one of those hard drive enclosures that has a mpeg converter, remote control, etc. and just use the remote to play your media.

What you are trying to do I do not think is possible without reverse engineering the whole thing.

Juan


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

well if you really want to use the h701(im assuming thats the real reason why you want to keep the w205) then sell the w205 and buy the c701 controller and buy a new touchscreen(i recommend the Xenarc).

your computer is capable of playing any media youd like, while eliminating cds, also the use of GPS, DVD, & many more!!!


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> well if you really want to use the h701(im assuming thats the real reason why you want to keep the w205) then sell the w205 and buy the c701 controller and buy a new touchscreen(i recommend the Xenarc).
> 
> your computer is capable of playing any media youd like, while eliminating cds, also the use of GPS, DVD, & many more!!!


How much would a good GPS program run? Also what other kind of cool things do you guys like to do with your carputers? I was thinking about getting a wireles internet card from Sprint or Verizon so it's possible to stay on the internet and BS around


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Honestly the best thing to do is to get the media center edition of windows and run it using the remote control that comes with it. Touchscreen is a pain in the ass. Been there and done that.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I asked this question on mp3car forum about my d300. The unanimous answer was no.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I asked this question on mp3car forum about my d300. The unanimous answer was no.


did they specify why?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> How much would a good GPS program run? Also what other kind of cool things do you guys like to do with your carputers? I was thinking about getting a wireles internet card from Sprint or Verizon so it's possible to stay on the internet and BS around


Microsoft's streets and trips comes with a usb GPS locator. Up here in Canada it runs about $120, but I know it can be found for less than $100 in the states.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I can tell you why without referencing.

To use the touchscreen you need to get the output. There is no touchscreen output, much less in a format that can hook up to a computer (USB) you would furthermore need a controller to interpret the signal.

Even with a hacked output there is no easy way of knowing if a computer can interpret the data. I suspect not without some very involved work.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll play the devils advocate.
It CAN be done, but you would need a very experienced programmer who has a ton of free time.

For what it would end up costing you, I would think you could get a couple very nice computer touchscreens and do a dual display fully custom dash. And have money left over.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

dogstar said:


> I'll play the devils advocate.
> It CAN be done, but you would need a very experienced programmer who has a ton of free time.
> 
> For what it would end up costing you, I would think you could get a couple very nice computer touchscreens and do a *dual display* fully custom dash. And have money left over.


Now now is a sick idea...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

which, dual display, or two computer touchscreens for a dual display?

because W205 + computer touchscreen = dual display....


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> How much would a good GPS program run? Also what other kind of cool things do you guys like to do with your carputers? I was thinking about getting a wireles internet card from Sprint or Verizon so it's possible to stay on the internet and BS around


iGuidance v4 (which i use) cost about $100..however there are ways of acquiring it for free  which is a big plus for running a carputer for on windows since there are soo many programs out there that are available.



matdotcom2000 said:


> Honestly the best thing to do is to get the media center edition of windows and run it using the remote control that comes with it. Touchscreen is a pain in the ass. Been there and done that.


bad idea. you dont want fiddle with a remote while driving. there is a reason there are frontend software available, makes life easy.
here is a pic of mine, its centrafuse 1.5. i have the new Centrafuse now. but my carputer is currently down for a new remodel 


































here is a shot of Roadrunner i was testing out on my pc desktop












dogstar said:


> Microsoft's streets and trips comes with a usb GPS locator. Up here in Canada it runs about $120, but I know it can be found for less than $100 in the states.


meh i like iGuidance much better for some reason. integrated easy


gps:


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

LiquidClen said:


> How much would a good GPS program run? Also what other kind of cool things do you guys like to do with your carputers? I was thinking about getting a wireles internet card from Sprint or Verizon so it's possible to stay on the internet and BS around



I second iGuidance v4, it gets an A+++ I have read that it does not have as many POIs as others, but i never use them anyway.

I have a regular WIFI card in mine, just to update software, check weather, etc.. Of course it only works near a Hotspot, but they are everywhere here in town.. 

I use a SiLabs FM radio tuner also on my computer.

I purchases a Back-up camera to add to my Xenarc monitor.. The Xenarc auto switches to the video input when it senses a signal, so I can have both my computer and the backup camera..


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


>



Man, if I had a setup like that my girl would never see me... I only drop by now to jump online!!!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BlueAc said:


> Man, if I had a setup like that my girl would never see me... I only drop by now to jump online!!!


lol thats funny


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> lol thats funny


Does your Carputer monitor anything in the car, Engine temp, oil level, Boost (if you had it turbocharged), Battery output voltage (for when your system is sucking a **** ton of juice), Speed?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> Does your Carputer monitor anything in the car, Engine temp, oil level, Boost (if you had it turbocharged), Battery output voltage (for when your system is sucking a **** ton of juice), Speed?


no. I had no need for all that fancy stuff. I am not a "racer". I have a Stinger digital blue led voltage meter to keep tabs on my electrical.

only thing i needed my carputer to do was music, videos, dvd & gps. i dont have the time in the world to fiddle with the internet on it or mess with ODB stuff lol


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> no. I had no need for all that fancy stuff. I am not a "racer". I have a Stinger digital blue led voltage meter to keep tabs on my electrical.
> 
> only thing i needed my carputer to do was music, videos, dvd & gps. i dont have the time in the world to fiddle with the internet on it or mess with ODB stuff lol


I thought people did things big in Texas... you arent living up to that generalization... Who cares if you have a NEED for it...just do it anyway


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> I thought people did things big in Texas... you arent living up to that generalization... Who cares if you have a NEED for it...just do it anyway


lol a $150 scanner makes you think twice about it


----------

